# Mounting Ducks



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

This year i am looking forward to mounting a really good looking drake mallard or wood duck. What are some of your favorite mounts that are best for the money. Plz. post pics of good mount types if u can. How much do some types of the common mounts cost? Where are some of your favorite places in MN,SD,orND to get your taxidermy done? Thanks for the help!


----------



## duck-o-holic (Sep 28, 2007)

I've never had a bird mounted... what is the best way to preserve them for the taxidermist?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

duck-o-holic said:


> I've never had a bird mounted... what is the best way to preserve them for the taxidermist?


Here are some general rules for field care when you decide to mount a bird...Do's and don'ts!

http://www.roughridergamebirds.com/fieldcare.html


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info Rick! I just shot my first drake wood duck and I actually vacuumed sealed it. Hope that's okay?? How long can I keep it in the freezer before taking it in??

I'm spending as much time as I can out hunting. Hoping to keep it frozen for a bit.


----------



## stickemdeep (Aug 21, 2007)

i like the dead fowl mounts.


----------



## vscogin (Oct 31, 2007)

i like to mount my ducks on a pan of dressing with candied yams on the side


----------



## taxidermer (Nov 4, 2007)

To those of you that are going to be freezing a bird for a later date to be mounted, a helpful tip for your taxidermist is once you get ready to freeze the bird wrap its feet with a wet paper towel. This keeps its feet from drying so they can inject them easier and make them more realistic. The zip lock freezer bag works the best and try not to let the feathers get smashed the wrong way. I would say that if you want the best absolute mount you can get, get it done as quick as you can. I have mounted birds two years old that still turn out good, but the fresher they are the better you can do the mount....


----------

